# AMD bringt 20 neue Prozessoren mit bis zu 12 Kernen



## amdintel (30. März 2010)

nicht schlecht der Specht also in Sachen 
Strom Verbrauch  von 65 Watt bis 105 Watt 
scheint es AMD nun endlich gepackt zu haben Zeitgemäße CPUs zu entwickeln,
wollen wir ma die Bench Tests abwarten  wie sie so aussehen .

Die schlechte Nachricht dafür ist ein Neuer Sockel notwendig 
Sockel G34 heißt der , Magny Cours  lautet der Codename für die  Neuen AMD CPUs.
tja wohl mehr für den Server Einsatz gedacht  aber wird bestimmt nicht lange dauern 
bis es den  normalen Kunden was vergleichbares kommt

AMD bringt 20 neue Prozessoren mit bis zu 12 Kernen http://www.google.de/search?q=AMD+bringt+20+neue+Prozessoren+mit+bis+zu+12+Kernen+


----------



## -Masterchief- (30. März 2010)

zum Zocken bzw altags-gebrauch eh uninteresant


----------



## Axi (30. März 2010)

AMD hat seit der PhenomII Reihe wieder zeitgemäße CPU's 

Da der Sockel G34 im Servermarkt vorhanden ist, ist das für private Nutzer eher unintressant.
Hier werden auch andere Prioritäten gesetzt da die CPU immer 24/7 laufen muss.
Deswegen auch der niedrige Verbrauch.  
Und Benchmarks wirst du vermutlich hier ewig warten dürfen weil es einfach eine CPU für Server ist


----------



## -Masterchief- (30. März 2010)

Seh ich genau so


----------



## Whitey (30. März 2010)

Axi schrieb:


> AMD hat seit der PhenomII Reihe wieder zeitgemäße CPU's



Das sehe ich anders, ich denke das AMD erst wieder mit den 6 Kernern zeitgemäße CPU´s herstellen wird, da das Topmodel des PhenomII auf dem Niveau eines Q9650 ist und somit kaum eine Chance gegen Intels i5 und i7 Cpu´s hat.


----------



## Eiche (30. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> nicht schlecht der Specht also in Sachen
> Strom Verbrauch  von 65 Watt bis 105 Watt
> scheint es AMD nun endlich gepackt zu haben Zeitgemäße CPUs zu entwickeln,
> wollen wir ma die Bench Tests abwarten  wie sie so aussehen .
> ...


sachsen? schon lange nicht mehr!
oder hatt AMD noch mehr FABS in Sachsen?


----------



## w00tification (30. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> nicht schlecht der Specht also in Sachen
> Strom Verbrauch  von 65 Watt bis 105 Watt
> scheint es AMD nun endlich gepackt zu haben Zeitgemäße CPUs zu entwickeln



Äh.. 65 Watt, 105 Watt... ja, tolle Angaben. Aber sicher, dass AMD da von TDP (Thermal Design Power; Angabe des max. Verbrauchs) spricht und nicht von der alten ACP (Average Consumption Power; Angabe des durchschnittl. Verbrauchs)?
Meines Wissen sind es die ACP-Werte und somit nicht mit Intel vergleichbare Werte. Ferner meine ich gelesen zu haben (irgendwo auf PCGH natürlich ^^), dass die TDP von 95 über 125 bis zu 140 Watt reichen soll. Insofern ist AMD immer noch am Limit. Von wegen zeitgemäß...


----------



## Adam West (30. März 2010)

w00tification schrieb:


> Äh.. 65 Watt, 105 Watt... ja, tolle Angaben. Aber sicher, dass AMD da von TDP (Thermal Design Power; Angabe des max. Verbrauchs) spricht und nicht von der alten ACP (Average Consumption Power; Angabe des durchschnittl. Verbrauchs)?
> Meines Wissen sind es die ACP-Werte und somit nicht mit Intel vergleichbare Werte. Ferner meine ich gelesen zu haben (irgendwo auf PCGH natürlich ^^), dass die TDP von 95 über 125 bis zu 140 Watt reichen soll. Insofern ist AMD immer noch am Limit. Von wegen zeitgemäß...



schonmal den verbrauch der aktuellen i7 und co. angeschaut?


----------



## w00tification (30. März 2010)

Adam West schrieb:


> schonmal den verbrauch der aktuellen i7 und co. angeschaut?



Intel ist da auch nicht sehr viel besser, aber in Sachen News kann das so lückenhaft nicht stehenbleiben. Da ist es ja mehr ein Gerücht als eine News.

Außerdem ist die Leistung pro Watt bei Intels i7- und i5-Riege besser.


----------



## Pixelplanet (30. März 2010)

Weissi schrieb:


> das Topmodel des PhenomII auf dem Niveau eines Q9650



das mag ja sein das die leistung pro mhz höher ist 

jedoch ist die preis/leistung bei intel egal bei welcher CPU einfach unter aller sau 

selbst der Q9650 kostet noch 319€ bei alternate und damit mal eben fast das doppelte was eine gleich schnelle AMD CPU kostet 

also für mich wäre intel in keinster weise eine überlegung wert 

dafür ist mir mein geld zu schade


----------



## kassra (30. März 2010)

Pixelplanet schrieb:


> das mag ja sein das die leistung pro mhz höher ist
> 
> jedoch ist die preis/leistung bei intel egal bei welcher CPU einfach unter aller sau
> 
> ...


 

Na was soll denn das heissen?
AMD würde auch höhere Preise verlangen, wenn sie mehr Marktanteile hätten. Intel hat ensprechende Absätze, deswegen können die sich wohl auch die höhren Preise leisten.


----------



## DaStash (30. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> nicht schlecht der Specht also in Sachen
> Strom Verbrauch  von 65 Watt bis 105 Watt
> scheint es AMD nun endlich gepackt zu haben Zeitgemäße CPUs zu entwickeln,
> wollen wir ma die Bench Tests abwarten  wie sie so aussehen .
> ...


Wo steht was von 20 neuen Prozessoren in deinen Links?

MfG


----------



## Whitey (30. März 2010)

> jedoch ist die preis/leistung bei intel egal bei welcher CPU einfach  unter aller sau | selbst der Q9650 kostet noch 319€ bei alternate


@ Pixelplanet 

Naja um mich nochmal zukorregieren, das Spitzenmodell des PhenomII liegt zwischen dem Q9650 und dem i5-750. Preisleistungsmäßig ist der PhenomII natürlich toll, nur der Grund dafür wird wohl sein, das AMD nicht an der Leistungsspitze steht und damit die CPU`s auch nicht teuerer machen kann. Fakt ist das laut dem PCGH-benchmark Intel´s Quad CPU´s in gewissen Anwendungen schneller sind als AMD´s CPU`s. AMD ist wie gesagt momentan auf dem Leistungs Niveau zwischen der "alten" und "neuen" Intel Generation, und ist deshalb meiner Meinung nach nicht zeitgemäß.Hoffe das ändert sich mit den 6 Kernern.

Intel hat aber auch CPU´s mit besserem Preisleistungsverhältnis, der Q9650 ist wirklich teuer, da man schon für weniger Geld einen i5 oder i7 bekommt der mehr leistet.


----------



## DaStash (30. März 2010)

Weissi schrieb:


> @ Pixelplanet
> 
> Naja um mich nochmal zukorregieren, das Spitzenmodell des PhenomII liegt zwischen dem Q9650 und dem i5-750. Preisleistungsmäßig ist der PhenomII natürlich toll, nur der Grund dafür wird wohl sein, das AMD nicht an der Leistungsspitze steht und damit die CPU`s auch nicht teuerer machen kann. Fakt ist das jeder "neue" Intel CPU schneller ist als jeder "neue" AMD CPU. AMD ist wie gesagt momentan auf dem Leistungs Niveau zwischen der "alten" und "neuen" Intel Generation, und ist deshalb meiner Meinung nach nicht zeitgemäß.Hoffe das ändert sich mit den 6 Kernern.
> 
> Intel hat aber auch CPU´s mit besserem Preisleistungsverhältnis, der Q9650 ist wirklich teuer, da man schon für weniger Geld einen i5 oder i7 bekommt der mehr leistet.


Oh man.  Du meinst das nicht ernst oder, dass "jeder" neue Intel CPU schneller als "jeder" neue AMD CPU ist???

MfG


----------



## Whitey (30. März 2010)




----------



## DaStash (30. März 2010)

Weissi schrieb:


>


Geklärt. 

MfG


----------



## Whitey (30. März 2010)

zensiert


----------



## Rolk (30. März 2010)

So oder so, es ist doch Blödsinn zu schreiben der PII X4 965 ist nicht zeitgemäss, nur weil er im Vergleich zum i5 750 2 Flps weniger schafft und einen Hauch mehr Strom verbraucht.


----------



## amdintel (30. März 2010)

auch wenn das die meisten lieber ignorieren wollen,
ich bin mir fast sicher das AMD blad mit einem Neuem Desktop Sockel kommt 
und dafür mit Neuen sparsame CPUs die vielleicht  etwas mehr 
Leistung bringen als das was AMD in der letzten Zeit so geboten hat ,
in dem z.b. die gleiche Konstruktion verwendet wird
und das ist meistens oft so das es erst für Server kommt und dann für den massen Markt,
das war bei den Core CPus auch nicht anders damals


----------



## Whitey (30. März 2010)

Rolk schrieb:


> So oder so, es ist doch Blödsinn zu schreiben der PII X4 965 ist nicht zeitgemäss, nur weil er im Vergleich zum i5 750 2 Flps weniger schafft und einen Hauch mehr Strom verbraucht.



Das sind Meinungen mein Freund mehr nicht! 

*Für mich* ist er nicht zeitgemäß da er gerade so besser als die "alten" intel CPU´s ist.


----------



## DaStash (30. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> auch wenn das die meisten lieber ignorieren wollen,
> ich bin mir fast sicher das AMD blad mit einem Neuem Desktop Sockel kommt
> und dafür mit Neuen sparsame CPUs die vielleicht  etwas mehr
> Leistung bringen was das was AMD in der letzten Zeit so geboten hat ,
> in dem z.b. die gleiche Konstruktion verwendet wird


Wo steht denn nun was in deinen QUellen von 20 neuen Prozessoren?

MfG


----------



## Rolk (30. März 2010)

Weissi schrieb:


> Das sind Meinungen mein Freund mehr nicht!
> 
> *Für mich* ist er nicht zeitgemäß da er gerade so besser als die "alten" intel CPU´s ist.


 
Darüber solltest du nicht vergessen, dass der Leistungssprung der alten auf die neuen Intel CPUs auch nicht soooo gewaltig war. Jedenfalls nicht bei den für Normalsterbliche bezahlbaren Modellen.


----------



## XE85 (30. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> auch wenn das die meisten lieber ignorieren wollen,
> ich bin mir fast sicher das AMD blad mit einem Neuem Desktop Sockel kommt



woher nimmst du diese info .. der aktuelle Stand ist nämlich dass auch BD noch auf dem aktuellen Sockel AM3 läuft



amdintel schrieb:


> erst für Server kommt und dann für den massen Markt,
> das war bei den Core CPus auch nicht anders damals



die Core CPUs kommen aus dem Mobil Segment und stammen vom Pentium M ab der wiederum auf dem Pentium 3 basiert - nicht vom Serversegment



Weissi schrieb:


> Das sind Meinungen mein Freund mehr nicht!
> 
> Für mich ist er nicht zeitgemäß da er gerade so besser als die "alten" intel CPU´s ist.



deine Meinung kennen wir mittlerweile ... die ist hier aber völlig OT



DaStash schrieb:


> Wo steht denn nun was in deinen QUellen von 20  neuen Prozessoren?
> 
> MfG



wenn man alle Modell seperat rechnet ... also 2xxx, 8xxx in den verschiedenen Kernzahlen könnte das schon hinkommen

Edit.: grad nochmal die News auf der Main gelesen - die unterscheidung 2xxx/8xxx gibts offenbar nicht mehr - sind also exakt 12 Modelle die fürs erste kommen


@ Topic ... die 12 Kerner sind schon ordentliche CPUs - leider nur für Server zu gebrauchen ... ein Einsatz in einer Workstation wird vermutlich an passenden Boards scheitern

mfg


----------



## Axi (30. März 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> auch wenn das die meisten lieber ignorieren wollen,
> ich bin mir fast sicher das AMD blad mit einem Neuem Desktop Sockel kommt
> und dafür mit Neuen sparsame CPUs die vielleicht  etwas mehr
> Leistung bringen als das was AMD in der letzten Zeit so geboten hat ,
> ...



Schön das es Intel so macht. Aber wie oben schon genannt, wurde von AMD schon bestätigt das der AM3 auch Bulldozer unterstützt. Wenn du Quellen hast die das wiederlegen, dann kannst du die mal gerne zeigen.

Auf welcher Archiektur bestehen die neuen Servercpus von AMD? Doch noch auf der "alten" PhenomII, oder?


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. März 2010)

erstens, wer sich rihtig und regelmässig informiert weiss, dass intel sich einen großen marktanteil ILLEGAL erkauft hat, indem sie große elektromärkte wie media markt und co. bestochen haben, nur noch intel-CPUs zu verbauen/anzubieten, idem sie ihre CPUs n bissle günstiger verkauft haben. Eine rekordstrafe wurde damals an intel verhängt (weiss nich mehr ganau 1 Mio. dollar warens glaub).

zweitens ist AMD vom verbracuh genau so gut/schlecht wie intel, vor allem bei den GPUs hat AMD (bzw. ATI) neue massstäbe gesetzt.

und drittens, ist der PREIS heute auch ZEITGEMÄß!!! heutzutage kann und will sich nicht jeder ne 500 Euro CPU kaufen. Das preis/leistungsverhältnis ist heutzutage um einiges wichtiger als das reine Leistungsverhältnis. Und bei diesem P/L- Verhältnis hat AMD ganz klar die nase vorn


----------



## bingo88 (30. März 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> erstens, wer sich rihtig und regelmässig informiert weiss, dass intel sich einen großen marktanteil ILLEGAL erkauft hat, indem sie große elektromärkte wie media markt und co. bestochen haben, nur noch intel-CPUs zu verbauen/anzubieten, idem sie ihre CPUs n bissle günstiger verkauft haben. Eine rekordstrafe wurde damals an intel verhängt (weiss nich mehr ganau 1 Mio. dollar warens glaub).


Die EU hat im Mai 2009 Intel zu 1,06 Mrd € verdonnert 
Wird wohl nicht ganz unbegründet gewesen sein, bei dem Betrag...


----------



## Beachboy (30. März 2010)

Ich sag es mal auf gut Deutsch (meine Meinung) AMD ist was für den der nicht auf Qualität oder der gleichen setzt sondern einfach nicht das nötige Geld hat.

Und Intel ist quasi der 100€ Whyski neben dem Jack Daniels. Einfach mehr Qualität, das das P/L-Verhältniss schlechter ist ist klar, aber mehr Qualität und Leistung ist da zwar für viel mehr Geld aber es ist mehr davon da.
^
^
^
Das war meine Meinung ich sag jetzt mal das mich deswegen bitte nicht gleich jeder anfallen soll, es aber nichts bringen wird weil unter den nächsten 2-3 Posts bestimmt wieder einer dabei sein wird der meint mich davon zu überzeugen das AMD doch besser seie und und und.

Jedem das seine. Und meins ist nun mal Intel.


----------



## Axi (30. März 2010)

Beachboy schrieb:


> Ich sag es mal auf gut Deutsch (meine Meinung) AMD ist was für den der nicht auf Qualität oder der gleichen setzt sondern einfach nicht das nötige Geld hat.



Find ich eigentlich einen direkten Angriff an jeden der eine AMD CPU hat. Mit welcher Begründung kommst du denn daher das AMD keine Qualität hat? Ich hätte auch das Gelf für ein i7 System, sehe es aber nicht ein einer Firma die mit Betrug ihre Stellung erkauft hatte MEIN erarbeitetes Geld zu schenken wenn ich die gleiche Qualität wo anders billiger bekomm.
Aber ist alles Ansichtssache.



Beachboy schrieb:


> Und Intel ist quasi der 100€ Whyski neben dem Jack Daniels. Einfach mehr Qualität, das das P/L-Verhältniss schlechter ist ist klar, aber mehr Qualität und Leistung ist da zwar für viel mehr Geld aber es ist mehr davon da.



Ok. Also du kaufst dir den 100€ Whiskey anstatt nem Jacky der genau so seine Arbeit macht  Würd mal sagen der Vergleich war ein Eigentor. 




Beachboy schrieb:


> Das war meine Meinung ich sag jetzt mal das mich deswegen bitte nicht gleich jeder anfallen soll, es aber nichts bringen wird weil unter den nächsten 2-3 Posts bestimmt wieder einer dabei sein wird der meint mich davon zu überzeugen das AMD doch besser seie und und und.



Nein. Und ich will dich gar nicht überzeugen. Nur finde ich es auch nicht gut solche Behauptungen aufzustellen und dann nicht mal mit Beweisen zu kommen die eine schlechte Qualität zeigen von AMD 



Beachboy schrieb:


> Jedem das seine. Und meins ist nun mal Intel.


Gerne  Hab ich nichts dagegen. Meins ist AMD


----------



## mayo (30. März 2010)

Beachboy schrieb:


> Ich sag es mal auf gut Deutsch (meine Meinung) AMD ist was für den der nicht auf Qualität oder der gleichen setzt sondern einfach nicht das nötige Geld hat.
> 
> Und Intel ist quasi der 100€ Whyski neben dem Jack Daniels. Einfach mehr Qualität, das das P/L-Verhältniss schlechter ist ist klar, aber mehr Qualität und Leistung ist da zwar für viel mehr Geld aber es ist mehr davon da.
> ^
> ...



Ist keine "flame" Antwort...

Aber was bedeutet für Dich "Qualität"? Die eigentliche  Rechen-power oder was genau? Denn es ergibt ja mal gar kein Sinn was Du gepostet hast..


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2010)

Beachboy schrieb:


> Ich sag es mal auf gut Deutsch (meine Meinung) AMD ist was für den der nicht auf Qualität oder der gleichen setzt sondern einfach nicht das nötige Geld hat.


 
Aha, dann sind also die, die sich zwar einen Intel leisten könnten, aber trotzdem AMD kaufen, komplette Idioten/Trottel? 



Beachboy schrieb:


> Und Intel ist quasi der 100€ Whyski neben dem Jack Daniels. Einfach mehr Qualität, das das P/L-Verhältniss schlechter ist ist klar, aber mehr Qualität und Leistung ist da zwar für viel mehr Geld aber es ist mehr davon da.


 
Wo ist den Intel qualitätisch besser?
Sie sind teurer, in einigen Dingen etwas schneller, aber insgesamt betrachtet bieten sie nicht mehr als AMD auch.
In den wichtigen Midrange Markt ist Intel einfach für das Gebotenen zu teuer.


----------



## mayo (30. März 2010)

Zur Qualität fällt mir da jetzt gerade auch noch spontan der Turbo_Boost Bug der Intels, mit dem damit verbundenem USB-Bug... Soviel zur "teurer" Qualität.


----------



## XE85 (30. März 2010)

Beachboy schrieb:


> aber mehr Qualität und Leistung ist da zwar für viel mehr Geld aber es ist mehr davon da..



und wie äußert sich die bessere Qualität?

mfg


----------



## Beachboy (30. März 2010)

Axi schrieb:


> Find ich eigentlich einen direkten Angriff an jeden der eine AMD CPU hat. Mit welcher Begründung kommst du denn daher das AMD keine Qualität hat? Ich hätte auch das Gelf für ein i7 System, sehe es aber nicht ein einer Firma die mit Betrug ihre Stellung erkauft hatte MEIN erarbeitetes Geld zu schenken wenn ich die gleiche Qualität wo anders billiger bekomm.
> Aber ist alles Ansichtssache.
> 
> 
> ...




Genau das mit dem Whyski. Ich kaufe den 100€ Whyski weil er besser schmeckt und nicht den Jacky der zwar auch schmeckt und mich besoffen macht. Verstehst du den Vergleich?? Kein Eigentor. Nach na Flasche 100€ Whyski und nach na Flasche Jacky gehts mir gut habe aber bei dem Whyski für 100€ n besseren beigeschmackt.

Und sorry wenn ich AMD oder dich angegriffen hab. Ich hätte mich vielleicht etwas anders ausdrücken sollen.

Die höhere Quallität zeigs sich für MICH darin das ja obwohl ihr sagt das AMD und Intel gleiche Quallität besitzen und AMD einfach nur besseres P/L-Verhätniss hat trotzdem SOOOO viele Intel Cpus haben.

Wenn AMD die gleiche Leistung/Qualität hätte wie Intel aber sie damit billiger währen würde dann nicht jeder AMD kaufen?


----------



## Axi (30. März 2010)

Beachboy schrieb:


> Genau das mit dem Whyski. Ich kaufe den 100€ Whyski weil er besser schmeckt und nicht den Jacky der zwar auch schmeckt und mich besoffen macht. Verstehst du den Vergleich?? Kein Eigentor.
> 
> Und sorry wenn ich AMD oder dich angegriffen hab. Ich hätte mich vielleicht etwas anders ausdrücken sollen.



Wer sagt denn das der Whiskey besser schmecken muss wenn er 100€ kostet?  Der vergleich hinkt einfach. 
Qualität muss nicht immer viel kosten.


----------



## MG42 (30. März 2010)

Beachboy schrieb:


> Ich sag es mal auf gut Deutsch (meine Meinung) AMD ist was für den der nicht auf Qualität oder der gleichen setzt sondern einfach nicht das nötige Geld hat.
> 
> Und Intel ist quasi der 100€ Whyski neben dem Jack Daniels. Einfach mehr Qualität, das das P/L-Verhältniss schlechter ist ist klar, aber mehr Qualität und Leistung ist da zwar für viel mehr Geld aber es ist mehr davon da.
> ^
> ...


 konnte mir das   nicht verkneifen.

Qualität in Bezug auf Teurer = besser????

Intel hat die Qualität weniger für mehr zu verkaufen.

Jedenfalls zahle ich kein "Schutzgeld"  an Intel, wer das nötig hat oder sein Geld aus dem Fenster werfen will, der soll das doch ruhig tun.


----------



## XE85 (30. März 2010)

Beachboy schrieb:


> Wenn AMD die gleiche Leistung/Qualität hätte wie Intel aber sie damit billiger währen würde dann nicht jeder AMD kaufen?



das wurde doch schon 100000 Mal durchgekaut das AMD auch in Zeiten des P4 und der deutlichen überlegenheit des A64 durch intels "Marketing" kleingehalten wurde - und das hatte rein gar nix mit Qualität zu tun


Ich hab grad was gefunden: der Servermainboardhersteller Supermicro hat auch ein Single CPU Board für den Magny Cours gebracht welches sich in ganz nomale Cases passt - nur oc Features gibts natürlich keine:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Super Micro Computer, Inc. - Aplus Products | Motherboards | H8SGL-F

mfg


----------



## Beachboy (30. März 2010)

Also sagt ihr jetzt das jemand der sich einen Intel kauft ein totaler Idiot ist??

Weil AMD besser oder gleichgut ist aber weniger kostet.

Na dann laufen ziemlich viele Idioten rum.

Und ich bin einer davon.


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (30. März 2010)

Weissi schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders, ich denke das AMD erst wieder mit den 6 Kernern zeitgemäße CPU´s herstellen wird, da das Topmodel des PhenomII auf dem Niveau eines Q9650 ist und somit kaum eine Chance gegen Intels i5 und i7 Cpu´s hat.


 
Das ist, mit Verlaub gesagt, völliger Schwachsinn! Die Phenom II- Serie ist sehr wohl zeitgemäß. Sie kann vielleicht nicht mit den ganz schnellen i7 mithalten, aber mit dem i5 und dem i7 für Sockel 1156 hält sie locker mit. Denn Du vergißt bei deiner Betrachtung einen mehr als wichtigen Aspekt. Um Zeitgemäß zu sein muß eine CPU- Serie auch im Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis was bieten können. Und gerade da liegen immer noch die Stärken der AMD- Technik. Habe letztens mal für mich selber mal geschaut, da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele meinen großen Rechner auf ein i7- System umzustellen. Aber ich bin zu dem Schluß gekommen, daß der Leistungsvorsprung zu gering ist um einen Mehrpreis von gut 200,- Euro für ein komplettes System zu rechtfertigen. Ergo bin ich im Hauptrechner auch weiterhin mit einem Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 3,7 GHz unterwegs. Und habe mit diesem System in Verbindung mit meiner HD5970 keinerlei Probleme. Wobei ich durchaus die Vorzüge der i7- Technik zu schätzen weiß, da ich sie in meinem DevilTech 9700DTX genießen darf. Aber wegen dieser Vorteile und des leichten Leistungsvorsprung von unzeitgemäßer Technik bei den neuen AMD- Prozessoren zu sprechen ist glatter Unsinn und zeugt von null Technikverstand. Alleine schon die Behauptung es bräuchte den X6 oder Thuban um wieder Zeitgemäß zu sein ist falsch. Denn der Prozessor kann das Leistungsminus gegen über der i7- Technik nicht wettmachen. Denn im Moment bringen die beiden zusätzlichen Kerne nicht den geringsten Vorteil. Ergo läuft Deine Argumentation spätestens jetzt völlig ins Leere.


----------



## mixxed_up (30. März 2010)

Jemand der sich was höheres als einen i7 930/i7 860 kauft ist nicht besonders schlau.
Ab da fängt nämlich die Abzocke an.


----------



## Beachboy (30. März 2010)

Ghostmarine1871 schrieb:


> Das ist, mit Verlaub gesagt, völliger Schwachsinn! Die Phenom II- Serie ist sehr wohl zeitgemäß. Sie kann vielleicht nicht mit den ganz schnellen i7 mithalten, aber mit dem i5 und dem i7 für Sockel 1156 hält sie locker mit. Denn Du vergißt bei deiner Betrachtung einen mehr als wichtigen Aspekt. Um Zeitgemäß zu sein muß eine CPU- Serie auch im Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis was bieten können. Und gerade da liegen immer noch die Stärken der AMD- Technik. Habe letztens mal für mich selber mal geschaut, da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele meinen großen Rechner auf ein i7- System umzustellen. Aber ich bin zu dem Schluß gekommen, daß der Leistungsvorsprung zu gering ist um einen Mehrpreis von gut 200,- Euro für ein komplettes System zu rechtfertigen. Ergo bin ich im Hauptrechner auch weiterhin mit einem Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 3,7 GHz unterwegs. Und habe mit diesem System in Verbindung mit meiner HD5970 keinerlei Probleme. Wobei ich durchaus die Vorzüge der i7- Technik zu schätzen weiß, da ich sie in meinem DevilTech 9700DTX genießen darf. Aber wegen dieser Vorteile und des leichten Leistungsvorsprung von unzeitgemäßer Technik bei den neuen AMD- Prozessoren zu sprechen ist glatter Unsinn und zeugt von null Technikverstand. Alleine schon die Behauptung es bräuchte den X6 oder Thuban um wieder Zeitgemäß zu sein ist falsch. Denn der Prozessor kann das Leistungsminus gegen über der i7- Technik nicht wettmachen. Denn im Moment bringen die beiden zusätzlichen Kerne nicht den geringsten Vorteil. Ergo läuft Deine Argumentation spätestens jetzt völlig ins Leere.




So ungefähr sehe ich das auch. Habe mich vielleicht etwas falsch ausgedrückt, aber ich meine das bei Intel mehr Leistung da ist aber halt das bisschen mehr leistung sehr viel mehr kostet.

Ich will AMD ja nicht schlecht machen, mein Ding ist einfach Intel und wer meiner Meinung ist dann ists halt so, aber wer AMD mag ist auch nicht mein Feind sondern mein Freund in Sachen Liebe zur Computertechnick.


----------



## XE85 (30. März 2010)

Beachboy schrieb:


> So ungefähr sehe ich das auch. Habe mich vielleicht etwas falsch ausgedrückt, aber ich meine das bei Intel mehr Leistung da ist aber halt das bisschen mehr leistung sehr viel mehr kostet.
> 
> Ich will AMD ja nicht schlecht machen, mein Ding ist einfach Intel und wer meiner Meinung ist dann ists halt so, aber wer AMD mag ist auch nicht mein Feind sondern mein Freund in Sachen Liebe zur Computertechnick.



ist das OT-Thema damit endlich mal beendet und wir können zum eigentlichen Thema zurückkommen?


Hier mal ein typisches Mobo für den Magny Coure - stellt das EVGA SR mal glatt in den Schatten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2010)

Beachboy schrieb:


> Die höhere Quallität zeigs sich für MICH darin das ja obwohl ihr sagt das AMD und Intel gleiche Quallität besitzen und AMD einfach nur besseres P/L-Verhätniss hat trotzdem SOOOO viele Intel Cpus haben.


 
Öhm, den Satz verstehe ich nicht, kannst du den noch mal begreifbar formulieren?



Beachboy schrieb:


> Wenn AMD die gleiche Leistung/Qualität hätte wie Intel aber sie damit billiger währen würde dann nicht jeder AMD kaufen?


 
Woher hat Intel denn seine Marktanteile?
Doch nicht bei den Leuten, die ihre Rechner selbst zusammenstellen und dann bauen.
Die haben sie vom Massenmarkt wie Media Markt und Co. und dort kann man nur Intel kaufen, also kein Wettbewerb, also kein Konkurrent, daher überzogenen Preise (siehe Strommarkt) und daher Monopolist.


----------



## Beachboy (30. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm, den Satz verstehe ich nicht, kannst du den noch mal begreifbar formulieren?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mhh ok also der Satz war so gemeint das ja viele hier im Forum der Meinung sind das AMD genauso gut ist wie Intel aber weniger kostet.
Aber wenn das so ist frage ich mich warum kaufen dann so viele Intel CPUs?

Weil die Qualität besser ist oder?


Nach deiner Antwort hier wird mir langsam mal klar was immer gemeint war, aber dazu kann ich nur sagen:"Ich glaube nicht das irgentjemand hier aus dem Forum einen Rechner ausm MM hat oder?"

Also sind wir hier im Forum doch garnicht davon beeinflusst das Intel Monopolist ist.


----------



## MG42 (30. März 2010)

Beachboy schrieb:


> Also sagt ihr jetzt das jemand der sich einen Intel kauft ein totaler Idiot ist??
> 
> Weil AMD besser oder gleichgut ist aber weniger kostet.
> 
> ...



Nicht jeder der komplett mit Shimano fährt ist ein Idiot, sondern der der nicht dafür bezahlt wird....


----------



## Beachboy (30. März 2010)

MG42 schrieb:


> Nicht jeder der komplett mit Shimano fährt ist ein Idiot, sondern der der nicht dafür bezahlt wird....



Den Satz versteh ich nicht. Kannste den vielleicht nochmal anders formulieren?


----------



## XE85 (30. März 2010)

Beachboy schrieb:


> Mhh ok also der Satz war so gemeint das ja viele hier im Forum der Meinung sind das AMD genauso gut ist wie Intel aber weniger kostet.



bis zu einem Preis von ca 100-120€ ist das auch sehr oft so



Beachboy schrieb:


> Aber wenn das so ist frage ich mich warum kaufen dann so viele Intel CPUs?
> 
> Weil die Qualität besser ist oder?



Weil es wie schon erwähnt in Läden wie MM und Saturn keine AMD CPUs gibt - da aber die meisten 0815 User PCs dort und in ähnlichen Läden kaufen, kaufen sie intel -und das hat absolut gar nix mit besser zu tun - sondern schlicht damit das es keine Alternative gibt


können wir das Thema damit endlich abschließen?

mfg


----------



## Beachboy (30. März 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> bis zu einem Preis von ca 100-120€ ist das auch seh oft so
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aber wie viele Leute sind so, entschuldigt den Ausdruck, doof und kaufen im MM einen Komplett Rechner?

Sowas will nicht in meinen Kopf gehen.


----------



## XE85 (30. März 2010)

Mehr als viele denken - MM und Saturn verkaufen von den reinen Geschäftsmärkten (also welche ohne online Versand) mit abstand die Meisten Rechner - und da 99% der User den PC nicht selbst zusammenschrauben fällt das ganze entsprechend schlecht für AMD aus - die Käufer wissen schlicht gar nicht das es zum gleichen Preis bessere Alternativen gibt - schließlich Preist noch der MM Saturn verkäufer intel als das beste vom besten an und schon gibt der Käufer mehr aus als er müsste

mfg


----------



## Beachboy (30. März 2010)

XE85 schrieb:


> Mehr als viele denken - MM und Saturn verkaufen von den reinen Geschäftsmärkten (also welche ohne online Versand) mit abstand die Meisten Rechner - und da 99% der User den PC nicht selbst zusammenschrauben fällt das ganze entsprechend schlecht für AMD aus - die Käufer wissen schlicht gar nicht das es zum gleichen Preis bessere Alternativen gibt - schließlich Preist noch der MM Saturn verkäufer intel als das beste vom besten an und schon gibt der Käufer mehr aus als er müsste
> 
> mfg




Ja ok das wird mir jetzt klar aber ich rede halt von denen die ich sags mal so "Ahnung" haben. Also die die Wissen das wenn man das Zeug online kauft und selber zusammen baut viel billiger kommt.

Also ich würde sagen Thema vom Tisch und wieder BTT.

Die Prozzis werden bestimmt schick. 
Für den Server berreich aber leider nicht für uns, Aber stellt euch ma vor wie beschissen das im Task Manager aussehen muss wenn da 12 Fensterchen sind.


----------



## speddy411 (30. März 2010)

Beachboy schrieb:


> Aber wie viele Leute sind so, entschuldigt den Ausdruck, doof und kaufen im MM einen Komplett Rechner?
> 
> Sowas will nicht in meinen Kopf gehen.



Sehr sehr viele 

Bei uns im Ort kannst du bei Saturn eine 9600GT für 130€ kaufen oder ein i3 Rechner mit einer Geforce GTS 240 auf dem steht "maximale 3D Leistung".

Und es gibt genug Leute die solchen Schrott noch kaufen, einfach weil sie es nicht besser wissen.


----------



## Beachboy (30. März 2010)

speddy411 schrieb:


> Sehr sehr viele
> 
> Bei uns im Ort kannst du bei Saturn eine 9600GT für 130€ kaufen oder ein i3 Rechner mit einer Geforce GTS 240 auf dem steht "maximale 3D Leistung".
> 
> Und es gibt genug Leute die solchen Schrott noch kaufen, einfach weil sie es nicht besser wissen.




Sowas find ich arm. Darüber könnte ich mich total aufregen über so eine Abzocke pur.


----------



## Raikoon (30. März 2010)

braucht kein Mensch 2 Kerne an die Macht


----------



## bingo88 (30. März 2010)

Beachboy schrieb:


> Sowas find ich arm. Darüber könnte ich mich total aufregen über so eine Abzocke pur.


Intel ist u. a. aus diesem Grund auch Weltmarktführer bei Grafikkarten: Sie sind in so vielen Notebooks und Office-PCs enthalten. Was viele Leute gerne übersehen, der Spieler-Markt ist nur ein winziger Marktanteil und der High-End Sektor nochmal ein winziges Stückchen aus diesem winzigen Stückchen. Was meinst du wohl, warum der fetteste Core i7 knapp 1k Euronen kostet? Doch nicht etwa wegen der bescheidenen Mehrleistung?

Es gibt immer Leute, die bei MM & Co ein System kaufen - und auch zufrieden sind! Das darf man nicht vergessen: Wenn man keine hohen Anforderungen hat (und auch nicht genug Ahnung um sich den Krempel selbst zusammenzuschrauben), dann sind Stangen-PCs durchaus ne Alternative. Ich hatte damals ('98) selbst nen Pentium III 500 MHz (Slot 1) von Saturn und ich war zufrieden!


----------



## Bääängel (30. März 2010)

Raikoon schrieb:


> braucht kein Mensch 2 Kerne an die Macht



Du meinst wohl eher kein normaler Mensch für den Alltag. Aber stell dir mal vor du wärst auf irgendeinem Server mit 2 Kernen. 
Und 2 Kerne bremsen immer mehr games.


----------



## speddy411 (30. März 2010)

Raikoon schrieb:


> braucht kein Mensch 2 Kerne an die Macht



Naja, der Trend liegt doch mehr zu Mehrkernern (was fürn Wort )

Bis Quads effektiv aber wirklich spürbare Leistungssteigerung bringen vergeht wahrscheinlich aber auch noch eine Weile.


----------



## speddy411 (30. März 2010)

Raikoon schrieb:


> braucht kein Mensch 2 Kerne an die Macht



Naja, der Trend liegt doch mehr zu Mehrkernern (was fürn Wort )

Bis Quads effektiv aber wirklich spürbare Leistungssteigerung bringen vergeht wahrscheinlich aber auch noch eine Weile.




			
				Beachboy schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas find ich arm. Darüber könnte ich mich total aufregen über so eine  Abzocke pur.



Ist leider wie überall im Leben...Wer sich nicht informiert wird verarscht.


----------



## CPU-GPU (30. März 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Intel ist u. a. aus diesem Grund auch Weltmarktführer bei Grafikkarten: Sie sind in so vielen Notebooks und Office-PCs enthalten. Was viele Leute gerne übersehen, der Spieler-Markt ist nur ein winziger Marktanteil und der High-End Sektor nochmal ein winziges Stückchen aus diesem winzigen Stückchen. Was meinst du wohl, warum der fetteste Core i7 knapp 1k Euronen kostet? Doch nicht etwa wegen der bescheidenen Mehrleistung?
> 
> Es gibt immer Leute, die bei MM & Co ein System kaufen - und auch zufrieden sind! Das darf man nicht vergessen: Wenn man keine hohen Anforderungen hat (und auch nicht genug Ahnung um sich den Krempel selbst zusammenzuschrauben), dann sind Stangen-PCs durchaus ne Alternative. Ich hatte damals ('98) selbst nen Pentium III 500 MHz (Slot 1) von Saturn und ich war zufrieden!



Klar, es sagt ja keiner dass die rchner schrott sind. Allerdings sind sie halt viel zu teuer für ihre leistung 

und nochmal zum thema Qualität: AMD hat keine schlechtere quali als Intel, werden ja auch noch zum teil in deutschland entwickelt 
Und ich denke die meisten hier kaufen sich auch keine neue CPU weil die alte wegen der minderen Qualität kaputt gegangen is, sondern schlicht und einfach weil sie zu schwach gewirden is. Und känger als 3 jahre wird auch fast keiner seine CPU bealten, nehm ich ejtzt mal an. Und allein die garantie is ja schon 2 jahre. Nur mal so zum thema qualität^^


----------



## Explosiv (30. März 2010)

Beachboy schrieb:


> Ich sag es mal auf gut Deutsch (meine Meinung) AMD ist was für den der nicht auf Qualität oder der gleichen setzt sondern einfach nicht das nötige Geld hat.
> 
> Und Intel ist quasi der 100€ Whyski neben dem Jack Daniels. Einfach mehr Qualität, das das P/L-Verhältniss schlechter ist ist klar, aber mehr Qualität und Leistung ist da zwar für viel mehr Geld aber es ist mehr davon da.
> ^
> ...




Sry, ich respektiere deine Meinung, aber ich muss Dir auch mitteilen, dass Du absolut keine Ahnung hast .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Mastersound200 (30. März 2010)

arm ist so einiges^^ das geht von der Marktwirtschaft bis zu Beiträgen in Foren, aber was will man ändern... 

Auf jeden Fall bleib ich erst einmal mit der CPU bei AMD... Graka mal gucken 

Die neuen Serien sind eh erst mal für Server, also daher für den Ottonormalverbraucher nicht geeignet...


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2010)

Beachboy schrieb:


> Sowas find ich arm. Darüber könnte ich mich total aufregen über so eine Abzocke pur.


 
Tja, würde dort mehr Wettbewerb herrschen, wären auch diese komischen Preise nicht mehr haltbar. 
Aber solange nur Intel bei Media Markt und Co. steht....


----------



## -Masterchief- (31. März 2010)

So ist es


----------



## tm0975 (31. März 2010)

Beachboy schrieb:


> Ich sag es mal auf gut Deutsch (meine Meinung) AMD ist was für den der nicht auf Qualität oder der gleichen setzt sondern einfach nicht das nötige Geld hat.
> 
> Und Intel ist quasi der 100€ Whyski neben dem Jack Daniels. Einfach mehr Qualität, das das P/L-Verhältniss schlechter ist ist klar, aber mehr Qualität und Leistung ist da zwar für viel mehr Geld aber es ist mehr davon da.
> ^
> ...



lol, du bist ja lustig. haste schonmal n server in einsatz gehabt. wir haben jetzt seit 10 jahren amd-server und die opteron-kisten sind echt was sehr angenehmes. sehr zuverlässig, langlebige sockel und sehr gute leistung. es gibt aus meiner sicht da keinerlei grund zur klage. und über den besseren preis freue ich mich, den nehmen wir gern mit. wozu soll ich mehr geld für zeugs aus irland ausgeben, wenn ich in deutschland produzierte produkte sogar günstiger bekomme. nein, nein. ich gebe nicht s auf image-werbung und im rahmen unserer investitionen bietet amd einfach das bessere - tatsache!


----------



## kassra (31. März 2010)

Axi schrieb:


> Ok. Also du kaufst dir den 100€ Whiskey anstatt nem Jacky der genau so seine Arbeit macht  Würd mal sagen der Vergleich war ein Eigentor.


 
Du hast wohl noch nie nen richtig teuren whiskey getrunken? Ich würd eher sagen das du mit deiner Aussage dir grad nen Eigentor geschossen hast. Wie kann man denn Behaupten ne Pulle Jacky sei genauso wie ein teurer qualtitäts whyskey.

AMD hat Vor- und Nachtteile genauso wie Intel.
Zu einen ist es der Preis zu anderen vielleicht wie schon erwähnt, der Erkaufte Markt....

Ich persönlich hatte erst ne AMD CPU womit ich super zufrieden war(tut heute noch seine Dienste) und jetzt hab ich mir halt ne INTEL CPU gekauft und bin damit noch viel zufriedener. Ich sag mal so, für mich war das kein herausgeschmissenes Geld, denn es funktioniert wie es soll und bietet mir eine super Leistung.

Wie das Ganze mit einer der neuen AMD CPUs gewesen wäre kann ich nicht sagen....


----------



## Axi (31. März 2010)

kassra schrieb:


> Du hast wohl noch nie nen richtig teuren whiskey getrunken? Ich würd eher sagen das du mit deiner Aussage dir grad nen Eigentor geschossen hast. Wie kann man denn Behaupten ne Pulle Jacky sei genauso wie ein teurer qualtitäts whyskey.



Ich glaube es kommt einfach drauf an was du mit diesem Whiskey erreichen möchtest.  Das ein 100€ Whiskey in gewissen Bereichen besser ist bzw. sein kann (Geschmack) als ein 20€ Whiskey ist mir auch klar.
Aber um Vollgas zu geben tuns beide, wobei wenn man es mit einer 100€ Flasche macht eher sinnfrei ist.



kassra schrieb:


> AMD hat Vor- und Nachtteile genauso wie Intel.
> Zu einen ist es der Preis zu anderen vielleicht wie schon erwähnt, der Erkaufte Markt....



Dito



kassra schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hatte erst ne AMD CPU womit ich super zufrieden war(tut heute noch seine Dienste) und jetzt hab ich mir halt ne INTEL CPU gekauft und bin damit noch viel zufriedener. Ich sag mal so, für mich war das kein herausgeschmissenes Geld, denn es funktioniert wie es soll und bietet mir eine super Leistung.
> 
> Wie das Ganze mit einer der neuen AMD CPUs gewesen wäre kann ich nicht sagen....


Ich vermute wenn du eine ältere Intel CPU gehabt hättest und jetzt eine neue AMD CPU hättest du die gleiche erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## bingo88 (31. März 2010)

Axi schrieb:


> Ich vermute wenn du eine ältere Intel CPU gehabt hättest und jetzt eine neue AMD CPU hättest du die gleiche erfahrung gemacht.


Generell ist es eher bescheiden, etwas altes mit etwas neuem zu vergleichen (abgesehn von so Geschichten wie Atom & co). Da schneidet der alte Kram immer schlechter ab - weil es halt alter Kram ist. Vergleichsprodukte sollten schon in etwa aus der gleichen Preis- bzw. Leistungsklasse kommen, sonst misst man halt Mist


----------



## Axi (31. März 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Generell ist es eher bescheiden, etwas altes mit etwas neuem zu vergleichen (abgesehn von so Geschichten wie Atom & co). Da schneidet der alte Kram immer schlechter ab - weil es halt alter Kram ist. Vergleichsprodukte sollten schon in etwa aus der gleichen Preis- bzw. Leistungsklasse kommen, sonst misst man halt Mist



Genau meine Rede gewesen 

Nur find ich Intel als 100€ Whiskey hinzustellen und AMD als den billigen irgendwie auch nicht ganz ok. Es gibt einfach zeiten wo Intel besser schmeckt und dann eben wenn der billige besser schmeckt.

PTT: Wäre aber intressant wenn diese 12 Kernetechnik schnell auch auf den Privatuser Markt über geht, bzw. die Erfahrungen die hiermit gesammelt werden auch genutzt werden.


----------



## CPU-GPU (1. April 2010)

oettinger is auch billig und schmeckt einigermassen gut   
zu dem thema billig- und teuerwhiskey


----------

